# New member



## Dvo0208 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey everybody,

registered a few months ago, just getting around to introducing myself/setting my account up. Been reading a few threads here and there, and happy to be apart of the ironmag forums!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Dvo0208* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortex (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks for the intro


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dvo0208 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board bro!


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------

